# How you handle a dog biting?



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm looking for some advice. I'm shocked that this actually happened, but Bear bit my niece in the arm today. What do you suggest to reprimand? This hasn't happened before, in fact, he loves my nieces.
I know that to reprimand after the fact (now) wouldn't help, but in case I find myself in this position again, I'd like to have an idea.

This is my 1st dog....1st time around this carousel ride.
Thanks in advance....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would recommend talking with a professional. They would need to see the dynamics of the house to make an appropriate appraisal. The idea is to learn how to avoid the problem not to react to it.


----------

